# Market hanging and FC on certain apps.



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey all! Just got my Prime a Couple of hours go and im running into a slight problem. I cant download Facebook or FB messenger. Facebook gets to 54% and just hangs there. Ive cleared data on the market and all that fun stuff. Anyone else have this problem?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Vypor (Jul 27, 2011)

Try going to the app manager and stop the market app and clear the cache. Facebook and everything else works for me. Market can be slow sometimes. Especially on that initial app load if you have had previous Android devices associated with your Google account.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Vypor said:


> Try going to the app manager and stop the market app and clear the cache. Facebook and everything else works for me. Market can be slow sometimes. Especially on that initial app load if you have had previous Android devices associated with your Google account.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


I tried that yesterday and it still isn't working... I guess I'm a bit baffled. I know Android very well and I can't come with a reason as to why it wouldn't...

Edit: Finally got it to work after clearing data/cache and force stopping 17 (no joke) times. That was a bit unnerving to say the least. Let's just hope some developer better than myself gets to work on cracking our boot loader and making some new roms


----------

